# Rear Cargo Carrier



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

I want to add a cargo carrier to the rear of my 2004 21rs for light items such as coolers and a barker tank. There is already a bumper mounted receiver. My question is, will the average carrier clear the spare tire?


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

RDS said:


> I want to add a cargo carrier to the rear of my 2004 21rs for light items such as coolers and a barker tank. There is already a bumper mounted receiver. My question is, will the average carrier clear the spare tire?


Take the tire off and mount it underneath the camper in front of the forward axle. I and others have done that. Makes life much easier. I built my own carrier and bolted it to the frame using the same bolt holes as the receiver hitch, now I have a full width carrier.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

If the existing receiver is mounted to your bumper, "Houston, we have a problem."









The bumper cannot take any load of consequence. Putting a cargo carrier on the bumper will probably rip the bumper off or twist it significantly.

FPL is correct---you should weld a receiver to new structural steel and weld (or bolt) that steel cross member to the frame on both sides. There are numerous mod photos and info about that on the site.

Moving the spare tire to the front can help offset the load of the carrier and contents--having the tire forward of the TT wheels adds tongue weight and helps to offset the "negative" (upward) tongue weight component of the cargo carrier.

But IMHO, don't even think of putting a cargo carrier on a receiver mounted to the bumper. One nice bump on the trip and your cargo carrier and contents can come off. Makes a spectacular mess and scares the heck out of the guy following you.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

RDS said:


> I want to add a cargo carrier to the rear of my 2004 21rs for light items such as coolers and a barker tank. There is already a bumper mounted receiver. My question is, will the average carrier clear the spare tire?


I installed a front mount hitch on my truck for the same purpose. It's in my mods pics link in my sig. Not very expensive from Amazon, and an easy install.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I put a Bodiak front mount receiver on my 2008 Ford Expedition. It bolts (clamps) to the "tow hooks" on the front, and takes 10 minutes to bolt on. Great design, and I carry 2 bikes on our Yakima rack on the front. We also have put a tray-type cargo carrier on it and that works, too.

But one has to remember, with a cargo tray that is low and unseen by the driver, that the stuff sticks forward about 30 inches beyond the front of the Ford. Don't ask me how I learned to remember that!









The limitation is the max weight allowable on the factory tow hooks (loops). My load is under 120# when mounting bikes or the cargo carrier (Bodiak hitch, Yakima carrier and two bikes). No gensets, fuel cans, etc. forward.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

hautevue said:


> If the existing receiver is mounted to your bumper, "Houston, we have a problem."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The receiver is mounted to the bumper but I planned on putting ratchet tie downs from the rear of the carrier to the bars that hold the rear slide in. This would eliminate any bouncing or twisting of the bumper. I've done this with a bike carrier and four bikes with no problems, plus I'm only using the carrier for a barker tank and maybe a cooler less than 50 pounds. Do you think this would be safe??


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know what load the bars on the slide can take, or if they are even designed to handle an angled load pulling on them.

The total weight on the back will be in the 100 pounds range, I think. (carrier, and contents). That's probably do-able. The temptation will be to put more weight in the carrier ("Gee, Dad, can't we put the generator on the carrier instead of in the truck, so we can get the bikes in the truck?"









I guess its a crap-shoot, and as long as you are sensitive to the torque issue as well as the dead weight issue, you may be all right.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

hautevue said:


> I don't know what load the bars on the slide can take, or if they are even designed to handle an angled load pulling on them.
> 
> The total weight on the back will be in the 100 pounds range, I think. (carrier, and contents). That's probably do-able. The temptation will be to put more weight in the carrier ("Gee, Dad, can't we put the generator on the carrier instead of in the truck, so we can get the bikes in the truck?"
> 
> ...


I just did a mock up and stood in it, seems very secure. I will play it safe, the only thing going in it is a empty barker tank. Found some straps that allow me to anchor directly to brackets not the bars. This should work until I have time to secure receiver directly to frame.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you have a new model that came with the hitch installed, it is rated at 250lbs and is intended for bike racks only.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I'll admit my lack of knowledge. What is a barker tank?


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Ok, I'll admit my lack of knowledge. What is a barker tank?


It's a portable waste tank that you use to dump your gray/black tanks to keep from having to break down and tow the camper to the dump station. Only necessary when you'll be at a site with no sewer hookup, for longer than you can go without dumping.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah ha!! The grey/blue toter with wheels. Worse is that I have one! Just had not heard the term "barker tank." Back to TT English 101 for me!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

This will be the first time we need one. Doing a six day memorial weekend trip with only water and electric.


----------

